# First Road build: CLX 3.0



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2012)

WOO First 5 Posts are always the hardest 

So im new to these forums but not new to bikes. Am excited to say I am the proud new owner of my first Colnago. I think it was Carbonlord who mentioned he likes building as much as riding and I am in kind of the same boat. I am not sure what gets me more excited; turning a wrench or turning the cranks. Either way on to the goodies!

Bike is being build up as such:

Colnago CLX3.0 Blue/White
Full Ultegra Group, from BB to levers.
3T Team pro Stem and Handle bars
Jagwire Racer Cables
Look Carbon blade pedals
Fizik Arione-CX Saddle 

Currently running my R500's on the bike to start. Eventually putting Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL’s on in the next month or so.

I’m super excited to get out and ride this bike. It’s a major step up from my first road bike which is a Trek 1.5, 9 speed. 
Pictures to follow!

Also look forward to chatting on the forums.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

We won't believe you built it till you post pic's. 


As an engineer, handyman, diy'er, I agree with everything else in your post. I enjoy the feeling of not having to depend on others. As well as being able to fix just about anything if I break down.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

For best effect, you would first post pics of the parts and frame seperately, and add additional images as you build it.
Eventually, you post the Great Final Pic with the bike in some dramatic location (in other words someplace other than in front of your garage door).

Best of luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol i already missed the chance to have all the parts laid out however I do still have all the boxes.
Photos tonight! She is ready for her first ture ride today!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Ashe said:


> Lol i already missed the chance to have all the parts laid out


No you didn't. You could take it all apart and start over


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Ashe said:


> Photos tonight! She is ready for her first ture ride today!


Please post some pictures and let us know how it rides. I'm in the market for my first road bike and the CLX 3.0 is high on my list (admittedly partly for its great looks!).


----------



## xery (Mar 14, 2012)

we wan pictures..!! =P


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, So I couldn't resist the Colnago CLX 3.0 either--without knowing the price of this or any other bike in the store, I thought it was the most beautiful frame by far. This is my CLX in matte black size is 52s, full Ultrega, that I purchased last Saturday. This is my first road bike, so I don't have much of a base to compare it to other than high-end mountain bikes. I absolutely love the feel of it on the road. It's very stiff, but yet smooth. Can't wait to start racing it!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It's been two weeks and Ashe still hasn't posted any pics. Maybe he sold it


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

or perhaps he's too busy riding it


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2012)

OH MAN! SO I have not been on the forum at all.

Here it is! Finally took a pic to share.
Not going to lie, I love this bike. has been a blast to ride. I cannot wait to upgrade the wheels as well. Little bit longer for them but if all goes well by the end of the summer!


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice bike ASHE! I had a difficult time deciding between the black and the blue CLX 3.0 myself. I also love, love, love this bike. I've had the bike for 3.5 weeks now and have 575 miles on it. I can't stop riding it!

I also agree that the wheels are the one thing on this bike that could use an upgrade---this is the one component where they choose to save some money---but so fare I've found the stock Shimano wheels to be ok.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2012)

bah still cannot get use to this forum. My post shows up in the middle... like WTF.

Thanks Wheel-addict, I built mine and took the R500's from one of my other bikes. nice and solid but I agree. cannot wait to swap it out haha.


----------

